# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  200mm x 150mm wall tiles

## DonL

I used 200mm x 150 mm ceramic wall tiles in our kitchen some years ago. We are renovating the room and want to extend the tiled areas. However, my searches so far seem to indicate that this is a size that is now out of fashion. I wondered if any forum members could tell me whether they know of any supplier that still has tiles of this size? We live in country W. A. 
Thank you,
DonL

----------


## Dr Freud

The tile library has a large stock of diverse old tiles:   
Tile Library                             *Wall and Floor Tile Layers              - Osborne Park, WA*           	         	            Unit 4/ 25 Colllingwood St, Osborne Park WA 6017, Australia 	             	         (08) 9242 8500                                           
If not, cutting 50mm off one side of a 200x200 should do the trick (depending on heaps of considerations  :Biggrin: ). 
But if you post pics, colours, brand and quantities required, others may have some lying around.

----------


## DonL

Thanks mate, actually I tried the Tile Library quite a while ago. I took along one of the tiles and the chap said they 'could probably help' but he then asked how many I needed (120) as they charged $10 for a tile that size! Needless to say, I decided to look elsewhere or consider other alternatives. Cutting the larger tiles wouldn't work unfortunately as they have a beveled edge. 
Cheers, 
Don

----------


## Dr Freud

This may sound crazy, but if you want a cheap alternative, just knock off all the tiles already there and start again  :Eek: . 
You can pick up 200x200 tiles very cheap from many places, such as newspaper, net, shop sales. 
Here's a sample:  FOR SALE - Top Quality Ceramic Wall Tile 20mm x 20mm - Biscuit | Other Home & Garden | Gumtree Australia Wanneroo Area - Two Rocks 
Or shop around for size/style/colour you prefer. 
Sounds like you are adding about 4m2, so assuming all up there's no more than about 10m2, you should be able to get all new tiles around $100 total if you shop around. 
It is always disheartening knocking off perfectly good tiles (especially ones you installed), but overall it may be quicker and cheaper.  Once they are in, you'll love the new job so much, the pain of knocking out the previous job will disappear quickly (but never entirely). 
Oh yeh, and if there's any inkling of further extensions, get some extra tiles and chuck em in the shed.  :Smilie:

----------


## DonL

Actually I'd like to scrap the lot and start again but I'm not sure how successful it would be. A friend of mine told me that a tradesman tiler had told him it was almost impossible to remove tiles off a brick wall without seriously damaging the brickwork. The tiler said the only real option was to tile over the previous tiles but in my case that's not possible. I'm not sure how accurate his advice was and I will probably end up going down that track anyway. 
Cheers 
Don

----------

